# Cordless wood burning tool?



## Hehasemail (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello. This is my first post. I am trying to find a cordless wood burning tool to take to a craft show where I will not have electricity. Been searching and only things coming up are corded ones, and engravers. Would greatly appreciate any leads and info on where I can find one. Saw one on QVC site, but it's not available. 

Also, anyone ever used one? Are they even worth it?

Thank You!!


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

the power required to keep the tip hot essentially precludes any meaningful "run time" on battery power.

in addition to "total power" a burning tool will be drawing power 1000% continuously - and batteries don't cope well with that kind of continuous power draw.

a small quiet portable generator is probably the best solution. my son has one that is barely noticeable. they come in both gasoline and propane fuel.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Depending on how much you're going to do ... and how detailed you want to be for the show ... you might be able to use a battery powered soldering tool.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Might be able to use a butane powered soldering iron. Battery power is just not practical.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

tvman44 said:


> Might be able to use a butane powered soldering iron. Battery power is just not practical.


I was just about to suggest that. My experience with battery powered soldering irons has been that they're useless, batteries just can't crank out the power well enough to produce enough heat. Butane is the way to go there


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

It takes a lot of energy to generate high temperatures. Battery powered wood burners would be out of power before you really started burning in your pattern. It's just not possible for batteries small enough to comfortably fit in a wood burner to store and release sufficient electricity for extended heat generation.
Not with today's technology, anyway.


----------

